# Polka Dot Success!



## theath2010 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am in love with my new soap, it reminds me of carnival colors with its polka dots! It is scented with BB Cucumber Melon. I am so excited and now have an obsession with everything soap balls!


----------



## Paintguru (Jul 15, 2013)

Sweet!  Did you hand roll the balls or create them in some sort of mold?


----------



## theath2010 (Jul 15, 2013)

I hand rolled them about 24hrs after I poured the soap for them while it was still pretty soft. They were a very easily consistency to work with at that point.


----------



## Paintguru (Jul 15, 2013)

Great!  All scented the same?  I've thought it would be cool to scent each ball differently and then have them combine into a nice blend when you distribute them throughout the soap.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 15, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## theath2010 (Jul 15, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> Great!  All scented the same?  I've thought it would be cool to scent each ball differently and then have them combine into a nice blend when you distribute them throughout the soap.



They are all scented the same but I think that is an excellent idea!


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Jul 15, 2013)

you did a wonderful job creating spectacular soap. i like it


----------



## MegMatt927 (Jul 15, 2013)

Cute!  I love the colors too


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 15, 2013)

Those are so cute and fun looking. Very nice!:-D


----------



## savonierre (Jul 15, 2013)

That is one gorgeous soap..


----------



## Ancel (Jul 15, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 15, 2013)

:-D  those soapies are soooo fun and clever of you!  love the colors, reminds me of balloons or soap bubbles.  great job!


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jul 16, 2013)

Super adorable!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jul 16, 2013)

I saw these over on facebook and couldn't believe how awesome they were! Great job!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorableness!


----------



## Badger (Jul 17, 2013)

This looks very fun!


----------



## lsg (Jul 17, 2013)

Those are definitely "HAPPY SOAPS"!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pretty!


----------

